# Vintage Omega De Ville



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I purchased this Omega De Ville for my girlfriend a while back, it was cleaned and serviced and runs well.

















just wondered if someone could help me date and value it (roughly is fine)

Thanks

Dan


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The forum doesn't give valuations, your best bet is to look on the bay and see how much a similar Watch sold for.

You could also look in second hand shops and jewellers, though you are looking at retail prices in shops like that.

Nice Watch by the way.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

if its gold you can date using the hallmark, if not then the serial number on the movement should give you an indication


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks as though it is from the late 70's.

Later,

William


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Where can I find the serial number the only number I can see is the 625, there are some numbers within the case back


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The numbers inside the caseback are model numbers.

The serial may be below the movement spacer. I have circled the area in green in your photo.

If not there, it is/was on a small decal sort of thing on the movement. Omega did this with quartz models in the 70's and may have done the same with this one. Look at the spot I have circled in red below.










Later,

William


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Model came out in 1977 and should be 18k along with the band. No water resistance so be careful.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely looking, if you get the series you can use the omega website to date it exactly. Although it will be somewhere between 1960-70 most likely.


----------

